# Connecting 1" SS Tube



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Any ideas how I can connect 1" O.D ss dairy tube x 0.65"WT
Pressure is 9psi @ 60F
I typically use a Straub, Norma, Tee Kay or Victaulic coupling (the type with the two allen key cap screws on the top). The prob I have with my usual joining method is the 1" tube is that it is just outside their smallest coupling!
The tube is seamed and not annealed so a bite ring fitting is not recommended!
I cannot weld as the location is remote, access is by foot, no power and there are no choppers on the island to drop equipment in!
Stainless was chosen because less maintenance in the tropical climate, UV resistant and dairy tube is easy to source in NZ and lightweight


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

possible to swage stainless to a size you can work with? (i don't know just throwing an idea out there)


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

The hydraulic guys aren't confident to say a swaged fitting will work on the seamed tube, it's a 2 hour hump each way so if it didn't work, there are lot places along the track a body can be dumped by an angry installer


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

jamesdalton said:


> ninja, I would suggest you to check on Google or YouTube as there are many videos available regarding how to connect 1" O.D ss dairy tube x 0.65"WT. If it doesn't help you out, then I would suggest you to contact your area plumbing services.


Is this any joke? Who are you?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jamesdalton said:


> ninja, I would suggest you to check on Google or YouTube as there are many videos available regarding how to connect 1" O.D ss dairy tube x 0.65"WT. If it doesn't help you out, then I would suggest you to contact your area plumbing services.












Are you a plumber in South Jersey? Your bio sheet states 'engineer'.

Also, it's custom for newbies to post introductions.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Oops forgot about this post. Majority of it got prefabricated. welded sanitary bsm unions at the workshop and then broke the pipework down to manageable sections for transport.


----------

